# Danish: Tips for learning



## samlj

Hi! I am a native Spanish speaker living in Denmark. I have a dictionary Spanish-Danish, but the thing is that it is written for Danish students of Spanish, because when I want to translate a word from Spanish to Danish it has a lot of meanings and it doesn't explain the differences between them (because Danes already know) but when I do it in reverse way it explains the differences in each different meaning in Spanish. Also I have the conjugations of Spanish but not in Danish, for exampe.
I would like to know if you know any dictionary that is written for people who knows English or Spanish and wants to learn Danish, with all the differences in meanings, the declinations, genders, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Pando

I've seen English - Danish dictionaries for English speakers in bookstores, and they probably exist in Denmark as well, I just have no idea where to point you. Especially since I'm not at all familiar with Aalborg. One idea would be to get a Danish dictionary and use it to look up the differences between the words, conjugations etc.

If anyone knows of an online dictionary it would be greatly appreciated by me as well.


----------



## samlj

Can you tell me the name of any of that dictionaries if you remember? I'll try to find one, or order it.
Thanks!


----------



## zazap

By the way, I think you mean "foreigners" (extranjeros), not "strangers" (desconocidos)...


----------



## Pando

samlj said:


> Can you tell me the name of any of that dictionaries if you remember? I'll try to find one, or order it.
> Thanks!


I don't remember the names of the one's I've seen, but I did a search online and xxx I bumped into _Berlitz Danish-English Dictionary_ which seems to have received quite good reviews (Due to forum rules I cannot post a direct link). It's a beginners dictionary for people who want to learn Danish. I don't have any first hand experience of it, but since it's quite cheap it might be worth a try?

Also if you type the words _English Danish dictionary_ into google, you'll find some online dictionaries that might come in handy if you happen to need a translation while on your computer.

I didn't have much luck with finding a Spanish - Danish dictionary for Spanish speakers though.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, there is a wonderful Catalan-Danish-Catalan source which I`ll have to look for agains... if that helps a Spanish speaker.


----------



## MarcB

Free online course in English. Free dictionary in Spanish


----------



## samlj

Pando said:


> I don't remember the names of the one's I've seen, but I did a search online and on amazon.com I bumped into _Berlitz Danish-English Dictionary_ which seems to have received quite good reviews (Due to forum rules I cannot post a direct link). It's a beginners dictionary for people who want to learn Danish. I don't have any first hand experience of it, but since it's quite cheap it might be worth a try?



This dictionary looks good as it has phonetic guidelines, but I think it is only for beginners. And I have been studying for a year, and want to buy something more advanced, but still orientated to learners of Danish. If you find out about another one, I would be very grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## Petrucci369

Hi samlj

Have you seen/used this one?  google for, (grøn ordbog + dansk spansk) and choose the one from "akedemisk boghandel"   

And, if ever in Copenhagen, go to Nørrebro, Nørrebrogade, where you'll find an exellent book store for Spanish/Danish learners.  Don't remember the exact house number, but it's not far from the station on the right side of the road.

Good luck


----------



## samlj

OK. I'll be in Copenhagen soon. Do you remember the name of the store?
I will take a look also to the grøn ordbog.
The biggest problem that I have with my current ordbog is that, for example, for the word "cambiar" (to change) I get this translations:
"bytte; skifte (ud); veksle; ændre (, forandre) (sig); udveksle; flytte..."
But I don't know the differences between them because the dictionary doesn't explain them. Because a dane is supposed to know them. But it does in the other way. When you translate a word from Danish to Spanish it explains all the differences of meaning. But I already know them!

Anyway, tusind tak!


----------



## Petrucci369

Hi

   Sorry but can't remember the exact name, something like "Spansk Boghandel".  Go from Nørreport station towards Nørrebro and simply watch every store on the right side , I promise you'll find it in no time.  They have "Den grønne" aswell. 

   The dictionary that you are using sounds quite bad.  I have only used the "dansk-spansk" of "De grønne" sporadicly, but the "spansk-dansk" edition is the best one i've used/seen.

Good luck


----------



## samlj

Tak for det! Jeg skal skal kaste en blik på det!


----------

